# Trivia 7/20



## luckytrim (Jul 20, 2019)

trivia 7/20
DID YOU KNOW...
Chi Chi’s, the Mexican food chain, is actually American. After  all, no 
self-respecting Mexican would call a restaurant Chi Chi’s, as  it is a term 
for a woman’s genitalia .


1. How long does a single blood cell take to circulate from  the heart, through the human 
body and back to the heart ?
  a. – 6 seconds
  b. – 16 Seconds
  c. – 30 Seconds
  d. – 60 seconds 
2. The multi-purpose aerosol product WD-40 has an interesting  name, what 
does it mean?
3. Literally, to give a "tithe" is to give what?
4. What legendary stage and film actor was known as the "King  of Hollywood"
5. Which sports organization is associated with the motto "Let  me win. But 
if I cannot win, let me be brave in the attempt"?
  a. - Bullfighting
  b. - Iron Man Competition
  c. - Olympics
  d. - Special Olympics
6. Who was the first Negro League alumnus voted into the  National Baseball 
Hall of Fame?
7. By what more common name do we know "The Corps of  discovery" ?
8. Who was the first POTUS to die in office ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Grapes light on fire in the microwave.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – d
2. Water Displacement - 40th Attempt
3. Ten Percent of your earnings
4. Clark Gable (Also acceptable; Douglas  Fairbanks)
5. - d
6. Satchel Paige
7. The Louis & Clark Expedition
8. William Henry Harrison

TRUTH !!
Back in 2011, a physicist at the University of Sydney went  viral after he
placed a grape in the microwave and filmed the fiery  aftermath. And oddly
enough, scientists couldn’t explain the phenomenon until quite  recently. A
March 2019 study published in Proceedings of the National  Academy of
Sciences reported that the fruity fireball occurs as a result  of the loose
electrons and ions that cluster to form plasma when grapes get  hot.


----------

